# Shih Tzu with Double Row of Bottom Teeth



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My shih tzu, Maddi, is 7 month old right now. She has a double row of front teeth at the bottom. There are 3 in the front and behind it there are 4. They are small. Are the front ones her baby teeth and the ones behind her new adult teeth? Should the baby teeth have fallen out when the adult teeth started coming out? Is this normal to have the double bottom row of front teeth? Should she be taken to the vet to have the baby teeth pulled out?

xoxo,
Lori


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Most likely, the extra teeth are baby teeth waiting to fall out. Since the adult teeth did not come up under the baby teeth and push them out, the teeth may have to be pulled. Is she spayed? If not, when is she going to be spayed? That is the ideal time IMO to pull baby teeth, while she is under anesthesia for the spay.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

My girl Boudi had the extra row for a while at about that age. They fell out normally at some point and extraction wasn't necessary. It surpised me to see it - she was my first to have it happen, but it's apparently not uncommon.

Of course, if she is being spayed anyway, that would be an ideal time to remove them if they don't come out on their own. They would need to be removed if they don't fall out on their own -- they can cause myriad dental issues if they remain through adulthood.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Maddi was sprayed 3 weeks ago and when she was spayed the vet removed her canine teeth. I am not sure if there were 2 rows of teeth when she got spayed. I don't think so because I didn't notice it until after her operation. How long should I wait to see if the baby teeth fall out on it's own?


----------

